

Dan Kaminsky finally talks about the DNS bug (PowerPoint included) - dguido
http://www.doxpara.com/?p=1204

======
dguido
Related, Evilgrade Will Destroy Us All:
[http://blog.metasploit.com/2008/07/evilgrade-will-destroy-
us...](http://blog.metasploit.com/2008/07/evilgrade-will-destroy-us-all.html)

